# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  همس الكلمات من نصائح الجدات

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

هذه همسات شفيقات من نصائح قيمات لجدات محبات 

فماذا عساهن يقلن ؟؟ وعن أي المسائل همسن؟؟!

يتـــبع إن شاء الرحمن

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بالأنتظــار وجزيتي خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

كدت أنسى الموضوع (ابتسامة)

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عيدك مبارك وكلّ عام وأنتِ بخير الشريفة سارة بنت محمد .



> كدت أنسى الموضوع (ابتسامة)


بل فعلتِ جزماً و حتماً ولزما ( إبتسامة) .
لا تلومي أيّ منا فكلنا ننتظر الموضوع مذ نزل .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لابأس يصيبنا ذلك,,,
ولكن هل يقبل الموضوع نصائح الامهات,,,أبسامه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عيدك مبارك وكلّ عام وأنتِ بخير الشريفة سارة بنت محمد .
> بل فعلتِ جزماً و حتماً ولزما ( إبتسامة) .
> لا تلومي أيّ منا فكلنا ننتظر الموضوع مذ نزل .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعيدكم مبارك أخيتي وأعاده عليك باليمن والبركة

وفعلا أنا نسيت!! (ابتسامة)



> لابأس يصيبنا ذلك,,,
> ولكن هل يقبل الموضوع نصائح الامهات,,,أبسامه


الحمد لله أنني لستُ متفردة بالنسيان (ابتسامة)
يقبل كل شيء مادام من العائلة (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نبدأ الموضوع على بركة الله وأرجو ألا يكون محبطا لكم ويخالف توقاعتكم (ابتسامة محرجة جدا)

أول نصيحة لابد أن نذكرها هي 


إذا ما أتتك فكرة ....اكتبها بالتفصيل ولا تعتمد على الذاكرة
ورغم أني أطبق ذلك دائما !!
لكن 
ضاعت الأوراق 

لهذا فاكتب في ورقة أين وضعت الأوراق!!
ثم اكتب في ورقة أخرى أين وضعت الورقة التي كتبت فيها أين وضعت الأوراق!!

ثم استشهدي رجلين عدلين ثقتين، وإن لم تجدي!! فرجل وامرأتان 

ثم أرسلي لنفسك بريد ورسائل جوال للتذكير !!

ولكن أفضل من كل هذا أن تكون حياتك منظمة ومرتبة .....إلى حد ما !! (ابتسامة)


ولكن ليست هذه نصائح الجدات التي أردتها وإنما هي مسألة خارج الموضوع 

فنبدأ الآن بنصائح الجدات فلقد وجدت الأوراق 

ولكن واحسرتاه كانت تلخيص بسيط!! 

فاضطررت لقدح زناد الفكر ومحاولة إعادة إعمال العقل 

وهذه المرة لم تكن بغرض التذكر بل ....لأعيد الــ...الـ(ماذا)؟   نسيت(ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نصائح الجدات

1- في الطعام والشراب:

أي بنية :
لا تَستهيني بالطّعَامِ وصُنْعِه
فإنّ بِهِ صِحةَ البَدَنِ وسُقْمَه
وبدانةُ الجسدِ وعُدْمُه!!!

فماذا نصنع مع الطعام والشراب؟؟ وبماذا تنصحنا الجدات في هذا الباب؟؟

يتــبع

----------


## طالبة المجد

جزاك الله خيرا أخيه ...نحن في انتظار جديد النصائح

----------


## العارفة بالله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي طالبة المجد ، وأختي العارفة بالله

جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فماذا نصنع مع الطعام والشراب؟؟ وبماذا تنصحنا الجدات في هذا الباب؟؟


إن الطعامَ والشرابَ..وسيلةٌ لا غاية
وسيلةٌ إلى الطاعاتِ وطردًا للسقامة
فإن أكلتَ أو شرِبتَ من تلك السِّقاية
فاستحضري المطلوبَ وتذكري تلك الغاية!!

فإن كان المرء يحتاج للطعام فعند الاختيار لا يلام
وإن كان الحق والحقيقة أن يتخير من الطعام ما كان ذو فوائد جمام
فلا يستكثر من أكل ما يضر بل يجمع بين ما ينفع ويسر
 
وأما عن الصناعة فتلك هي المهارة:

  بنيتي بنيتي إذا شرعت بطِبْخَة
فتجنبي استخدام.. مصنوعاتِ الطعام
من حافظ الموادَّ وذواتِ الصَبَغاتِ
وعليك بالطوازج ودعك من اللواصق
ولا المجمدات ولا المحسنات
وبالتوابل أسرعي إلى الطعام الأطعم
بميزان دقيقٍ لا يقل ولا يزيد

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاء الله  أختي ساره جزيتي خيرا على تلك النصائح

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة (قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فاصل واستراحة من نصائح البيت والطعام والزوج والعيال 

همست الجدات بأحلى الكلمات من خبرة الحياة 

إذا كنتِ ذا نفس سوية .....وعلمتِ أنها بالحياء مرضية
واتبعتِ الشرع لا الهوى .....ونزعتِ عنك الجوى والبِلا
فعند ذلك عندهــا ......إليكِ تلك القاعــدة

ما يستحي المرء من إعلانه.........لا ينبغي الإقدام في إتيانه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

دعونا اليوم من ضبط القافية....فقد تكون كلماتنا قاسية
لا تتحمل التجميل والتقعير ولا التعقيد ولا التشديد

أين التمهيد؟؟
هكذا نبدأ بلا تمهيد

كلنا قبل الزواج تهتف...
بعد الزواج سأكون الزوجة العطوف

وسأوفي الخمس اللاتي 
فضلهن الرسول على *جماعة الصلاة والجهاد*

أما عن الأولاد فحدث بلا تحريج
ابني عند السادسة سيختم الكتاب العزيز
وعند العاشرة يتم البخاري ومسلم بلا تلبيس

وأما المتون فسأصنع العجائب
ففي غضون العام والعامين سيحظى الوليد بكل الفنون
والفقه التفسير والعقيدة ...وقصص الأنبياء وكل العلوم


ثم تتزوج الفتاة....
وترى من زوجها ما لا تتوقعه ولا تتمناه

فتنسى ما قطعته على نفسها من العهد والوعد
وأما عن الأولاد فالحمد لله أني حملت ووضعت

دعوني قليلا أقرأ (أنا) في الكتب وحدي
وأحفظ وأذاكر وأدرس (لنفسي)

وأولادي؟؟ لا يهم:  قد أدخلتهم تحفيظ ....أو لغات أو حتى تلخيص
والشيخ يأتيهم في كل ساعة
وليس أمرهم من شأني يا جماعة

وكل إنسان إذا أكل على الضروس
ينفعه أكله وعلى الصراط يجوز

ولكن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح
ويفوح منه من العطر ما تضمخ!!

فأين الخلل وأين والحلول ؟؟ لابد من التفصيل يا (جدتي) لكي يفقه ذو القلب العقول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بدءا من هذه النقطة سينقسم الموضوع إلى أربع أقسام

ولكن يحتاج إلى إثراء الأخوات ! 

فمن الفقرة السابقة ما هي الأقسام الأربع ؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أجيبوني :
ما بالُ الجدة هجرتنا !
ما عادت تغشى مجلسنا !

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قد أصاب الاحباط ...أخواتنا الجدات
من هزلكم وهجركم ...وضعف همِّ جدكم : ))

(ملحوظة: جدكم تورية ) : )

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم .
ممكن ان أعرف كيف تردن يا أخواتي الحبيبات، تبويب الموضوع،
يعني،  
باب كلام الجدات عن البيت والطبخ و..
باب عن الزوج .
باب عن الأولاد.
باب عن عامة الحياة.
أتقصدين هكذا؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وممكن أقول في باب البيت :
قالتلي جدتي، إياكي يا بنيتي .. الدار غولة ، لازملها لفحولة، ولازملها يد ملمومة، و عيبها جيبها، اذا فتحاتو راهي خلاتو.
و المطبخ  وما أدراك ما المطبخ، ذاك باب لبطن الراجل، بيه تجيبيه وبيه تهربيه.
و الصالون يا ويحك منه، ذاك ضره، لازم يفرحه، ولا يكرهه ، والا يخلعه و يهربه. 
و بالاكي شعرك و زينك، ذاك سلاحك، وذاك فلاحك، اذا خليتيه، راه يوم هلاكك، يروح يتزوح بأخرى و تم خلاصك، يا ندامتك.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

و بالنسبة لشرح الكلمات نخليه للجدات . إبتسامه    :Smile: )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أختنا طويلبة العلم الجزائرية 

اعلم أني متأخرة ويبدو أن حجتي السابقة ستنكشف : )

ولكن اعذريني سأرد عليك قريبا وأترجم كلماتك الجميلة : )

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.
كانت جدتي تقول:
التي ما رَقْعَتْ كسَاتْها موتْها خير من حيَاتها، 
و التي ما خَلّات من عْشَاها لَغْداها غير ما تاكْلوشْ معاها. 
و التي ما تْشُوفي في وجها تَبْسيمَه خسارة فيها الكْلِيمَة، 
والتي ما تَفْتَحلَك باب دارْها ، خَلِّيك من أخْبَرها. 
والتي عليك ما تسأل، لَفْراقْهَا لسَانَك يعَجَّل. 
و هَكْذا تْهَنا الفَرْطَاسْ من حُكَانْ الرَاسْ.
والذي ما فيه أنفَع و ما يَشْفَع غِير بيه أدفَع.

يا بنَيْتِي كُونِي غابَة و الناس لِيك حَطّابَة. 

كوني شجرة تْمَدي الفاكْيَه، وفي السماء زاكْيَه، 

كوني نَخلَة ما يهَزَّك ريح، ولا تبُخْلي بالثمرَة. 

كوني كي الحمامة تمشي بحياء و دايمًا حَشْمانَة. وعيشي يا بنيتي حُرَّة و موتي حُرَّة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

غفر الله للجدات وبارك في أعمارهن.. وعلى كلٍ فنحن في انتظارهن..
وإن طال غياب الجَدة.. فلنشكوها إلى الجَد فكم كانت توقّر جدتنا زوجها (جدنا) وتنصاع لأوامره..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم.
> كانت جدتي تقول:
> التي ما رَقْعَتْ كسَاتْها موتْها خير من حيَاتها، 
> و التي ما خَلّات من عْشَاها لَغْداها غير ما تاكْلوشْ معاها. 
> و التي ما تْشُوفي في وجها تَبْسيمَه خسارة فيها الكْلِيمَة، 
> والتي ما تَفْتَحلَك باب دارْها ، خَلِّيك من أخْبَرها. 
> والتي عليك ما تسأل، لَفْراقْهَا لسَانَك يعَجَّل. 
> و هَكْذا تْهَنا الفَرْطَاسْ من حُكَانْ الرَاسْ.
> والذي ما فيه أنفَع و ما يَشْفَع غِير بيه أدفَع.
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

حيا الله أهل الجزائر الكرام..

"سقسشي مجرب ومتسقسيش طبيب"

نصائح طيبة لكنها.. مشفرة : )

أكرمكِ الله بما تحبين وشكر لكِ..

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم، سأفك لكِ التشفيرة يا أُخَيَّة.

التي ما رَقْعَتْ كسَاتْها موتْها خير من حيَاتها،
= التي لا تعرِف خياطة ما تَقَطَّعَ من كِسْوَتِها يعني ملابسها الموت لها أحسن من حياتها.
و التي ما خَلّات من عْشَاها لَغْداها غير ما تاكْلوشْ معاها. 
= والتي طَبَخَت العشاء ولم تترُك شيئا للغذاء للغدِ لا تأكلوا معها أي لا تُعَوِّلوا عليها.
و التي ما تْشُوفي في وجها تَبْسيمَه خسارة فيها الكْلِيمَة، 
= التي لا تتبَسَّم في وجهكِ ، خسارة فيها الكلِمة. يعني عدم الكلام معها أحسن.
والتي ما تَفْتَحلَك باب دارْها ، خَلِّيك من أخْبَرها. 
= التي لا تدْعُوكِ لِدخول بيتها، لا تَبحثي عنها. فهي لا تريد صداقتكِ.
والتي عليك ما تسأل، لَفْراقْهَا لسَانَك يعَجَّل. 
= التي لا تبحث عنكِ ولا تسأل عن أحوالك فلسانك أَوْلَى به أن يُفارِقها.
و هَكْذا تْهَنا الفَرْطَاسْ من حُكَانْ الرَاسْ.
= الفرطاس هو الرجل الأصلع الذي لا شعر له ، أي لا يعاني من الحَكَّة أي إرتاح من شعره.
والذي ما فيه أنفَع و ما يَشْفَع غِير بيه أدفَع.
= الذي لا ينفع لا بلسانه ولا بفعله ولا بماله فأدفعه عنك فلا خير فيه،

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

كل مرة أمر على الموضوع بحسرة ... ليس لي جدة ... جدة توفيت قبل أن أولد أصلا ... والثانية توفيت قبل سنوات ... لا احفظ غير دعاء جميل أتذكره لأم والدتي لما أغطيها قبل أن تنام ..... : الله يغطيك ببرنوس سْتر ...
 يا الله ، اللهم اغفر لهما واسكنهما فسيح جناتك .
جزاكن الله خيرا أخواتي

----------


## مروة عاشور

> و هَكْذا تْهَنا الفَرْطَاسْ من حُكَانْ الرَاسْ.


أضحك الله سنكِ .. وهذا يسمى في علم النفس "تحسين الهدف السيء" وهو نوع من التكيف مع مصاعب الحياة وتقلباتها؛ أو البحث عن الجوانب الحسنة والمشرقة في كل ما يحل بنا من بلية ولا يتسنى لنا ذلك إلا بالتسليم والرضا بأقدار الله, غفر الله لجداتنا ما أجمل فقههن وما أبلغ حكمتهن..

أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب: غفر الله لجدتيك ورحمهما رحمة واسعة وأسكنهما الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة..

آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

واضح أن أختي الحبيبة طويلبة علم استلمت الصفحة : )) هنيئا لنا والله




> غفر الله للجدات وبارك في أعمارهن.. وعلى كلٍ فنحن في انتظارهن..
> وإن طال غياب الجَدة.. فلنشكوها إلى الجَد فكم كانت توقّر جدتنا زوجها (جدنا) وتنصاع لأوامره..


إذن ستشكين إلى زوج الجدة؟؟ 

سيقرر إذن أنه لابد من إغلاق الصفحة - بل وحذفها - عقابا للجدة على تأخيرها وربما راسل المشرفين بإيقاف عضويتها نهائيا من المجلس

هكذا أضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد: أخرج من مأزق التأخير وأعاقبكن على الإصرار على إظهار حقيقة كوني تأخرت : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا الله ، اللهم اغفر لهما واسكنهما فسيح جناتك .


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

> واضح أن أختي الحبيبة طويلبة علم استلمت الصفحة : )) هنيئا لنا والله
> 
> ما المانع أن تتقاسماها؟  :  )
>  
> 
> إذن ستشكين إلى زوج الجدة؟؟ 
> 
> ربما ^_^
> 
> ...


في انتظاركِ أختنا الفاضلة ..

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أُخيَّتي شُمَيْسَة رحم الله جدتيك و غفر لهما ...
ولا تحزني فلديك هنا أخواتُكِ كالجدات .. إبتسامة.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أهلا أختي سارة ، أنا لم أستلم الصفحة بل شاركت فيها بعد إذنِك يا جَدتي [ إبتسامة].
و أختي التوحيد أضحك الله سنك.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بعد إذنِك يا جَدتي [ إبتسامة].


ورطتِ نفسكِ في لقب الجدة يا سارة : ) 
والذي أعلم أنه يروقكِ وإن كنت لم أقف على السبب بعد!

يسعدنا كثيرًا أن تتقاسما النصائح أختنا الفاضلة طويلبة علم؛ فنصائح الجدات الجزائريات لها طعم خاص, خصوصا بعد فك رموزها :  )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ولا تحزني فلديك هنا أخواتُكِ كالجدات .. إبتسامة.


 أضحك الله سنك يا غالية ... الحمد لله أجد دائما الألوكة ملاذا لي وفي كل الأحوال ، وأخوات في الله أسأل الله أن يجمعني بهن على سرر متقابلات كما جمعنا هذا المنتدى الطيب في دار الدنيا ... اللهم آمين .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> ورطتِ نفسكِ في لقب الجدة يا سارة : ) 
> والذي أعلم أنه يروقكِ وإن كنت لم أقف على السبب بعد!
> 
> يسعدنا كثيرًا أن تتقاسما النصائح أختنا الفاضلة طويلبة علم؛ فنصائح الجدات الجزائريات لها طعم خاص, خصوصا بعد فك رموزها : )


وَرَّطتني مع سارة أيتها الحبيبة...  :Smile: 
 حفِظكنَّ الله و نفَعَنا بعِلمِكن أخواتي     .. التوحيد/سارة/ شميسة. أدام الله مجلسنا هذا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لو تعلمين ما فعلت بأخوات الأكاديمية عندما أطلقن عليّ لقب (الجدة)!

ولكن لا تقلقي أختي طويلبة علم ما فيه ورطة ولا شيء

  فجميل أن يهيء المرء نفسه للمستقبل : ) 

حسنا يا أختنا (التوحيد) سأعترف هو يروقني جدا! 

ربما (أهمس) لك لماذا فيما بيني وبينك : )

أمة الوهاب شميسة اعتبريني مثل جدتك ولكن حذار أن تناديني بها اللّقلب في ملأ : ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جميل أن يهيء المرء نفسه للمستقبل : ) 
> 
> 
> أمة الوهاب شميسة اعتبريني مثل جدتك ولكن حذار أن تناديني بها اللّقلب في ملأ : ))


المستقبل القريب أولا ثم المستقبل البعيد ... خطوة خطوة خطوة ... خوفا من السقوط الحر !!! جدة مرة واحدة  :Smile:  أسعدك الله ورزقك كل كل ما تتمنين ، فلكم أضحكتني هذه العبارة ...
+
عُلم وينفذ  :Smile:

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكن يا جدَّاتي الفضليات، 
أما بعد:
 اليوم تذكرت صفة من صفات جدَّتي رحمه الله و غفر لها :
كان عندنا في البيت ما يشبه الخزانة الصغيرة تحت الدَرَج ، مخفية عن متناول اليد لا تزيد عن المتر المربع في مساحتها،
كلَّما إشترت مؤونة الطعام للبيت تأخذ القليل مما إشترته و تضعه في تلك الخزانة، 
وفي المرة الثانية عندما تشتري نفس المؤونة، تستبدل الذي وضعته بالجديد و تخرج القديم و تستعمله :
 كالسكر و الزيت و الحبوب و غيرها، أي ماهو صالح للتخزين.
وبهذا كان لدينا دائما إحتياط الطعام.
 و كانت وهي تقوم بعملية التبديل تقول لا يعرف المرء ماذا سيكون غدا ، 
حتى النقود كانت عندما تأتيها الجديدة تستبدلها و تخرج القديم منها.
وذلك لتحافظ عليها مهما طال زمن إدخارها.
هكذا كانت جدَّتي.
***

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> المستقبل القريب أولا ثم المستقبل البعيد ... خطوة خطوة خطوة ... خوفا من السقوط الحر !!! جدة مرة واحدة  أسعدك الله ورزقك كل كل ما تتمنين ، فلكم أضحكتني هذه العبارة ...
> +
> عُلم وينفذ


هو مستقبل قريب أيضا : ))
ولكن يبدو من كلامك أنني أبدو صغيرة : ))

الحمد لله : )))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> هو مستقبل قريب أيضا : ))
> ولكن يبدو من كلامك أنني أبدو صغيرة : )) 
> الحمد لله : )))


لا تقوليها!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لا تقوليها!!


لو قسمنا المستقبل لقريب جدا وقريب ومتوسط وبعيد وبعيد جدا 

فأنا مستقبل متوسط : )

لاحظي أن المستقبل المتوسط واسع  يعني لا تحاولي تضعيني في خانة معينة : )))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

حياكِ الله وبارك لكِ في حياتكِ و دينكِ ، بس لو تدليني كيف أحسب عشان أشوف أنا الى أي الأزمنة أنتمي، [إبتسامة]

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فأين الخلل وأين والحلول ؟؟ لابد من التفصيل يا (جدتي) لكي يفقه ذو القلب العقول


حقيقة ما كبلني عن استكمال الموضوع هو أنني بدأته بأسلوب غير الذي كنت عزمت عليه!!

ولكن يحق لي بعد هذا التأخير أن أغير أسلوبي باعتبار أن الجدات لا عتب عليهن 

الآن نحن تحدثنا عن فتاة في ريعان الصبا تهفو نفسها بما فيها من قوة الشباب وحماسته أن تتزوج وتعزم على كذا وكذا وتفعل كذا كذا 

وهذا طيب ولعل الله يثيبنا على قدر نوايانا 

ولكن 

عند المحك تظهر سلبيات غير متوقعة

أول مشكلة ينبغي مناقشتها هو أن بناتنا غير مؤهلات للزواج

للأسف الشديد طريقة حياتنا الآن صارت تركز على التعليم والثقافة وننسى أن ننقل خبراتنا لأولادنا وبناتنا إلا قليلا ممن رحم الله

فالفتاة منذ أن تعي الدنيا نهتم بإدخالها مدرسة وتحفظ ووتتعلم الكتابة والقراءة وكل ذلك حسن لا ننكره

ولكن لأننا نتعلم العلوم الشرعية غالبا نظريا أكثر مما هو تطبيقيا - إلا من رحم الله- فإننا نغفل عن تعليم الفتاة أصول التعامل مع الزوج وكيف تكسب قلب زوجها وكيف تتعامل معه وكيف تكون أنثى ، وكيف تربي جيلا وكيف توجه وكيف تعامل الأطفال

وغالب أعذارنا = شفقة في غير موضعها

كيف؟

ستكبر الفتاة، غدا تتزوج وتحمل الهم، دعوها تفرح 

وهل الزواج هم؟ لماذا نحصر في أذهان الفتيات أن الزواج هو نهاية الحرية؟

نعم بالتأكيد هي مسئولية لكن الحياة كلها مسئولية!!

هي لو لم تتزوج أصلا فالهم أشد وأكبر والمسئولية أصعب...

فهذه أول إشكالية

الإشكالية الثانية 

أن الفتيات يبدأن في جمع معلوماتهن عن الزواج بأسلوبهن : من صديقة، من الانترنت .....الخ

وبهذا تقع في الخلط فإما أن يوفقها الله فتقع على ما يرضي الله وإما أن تضل!

طيب نتحدث عن الفتيات اللاتي وفقهن الله وهتفن بحماسة كما سبق نريد أن نربي جيلا وأن يكون الزواج سببا في دخول الجنة

لا ريب أن هذه همة جميلة ولكنها غالبا - إلا من رحم الله - مجرد أماني ، لم نجلس نخطط ونتعلم ما الذي نحتاج إليه لكي نربي هذا الجيل؟
الهمة طيبة ولكن كيف يكون العمل؟ 

إذا ما بدأت الواحدة في تحفيظ أولادها حتى تشعر بالملل والتعب والضيق ولا تكاد تثبت
إذا ما تعارضت وجهة نظرها مع زوجها سرعان ما تفقد الأمل وتردد العبارات التي رددها من قبلها بلا وعي ولا إصابة : ليتني ما تزوجت!

لا!

بل الحمد لله أنني تزوجت!

نحتاج لأن نفهم ما هي الأولويات وما هو المقدم وما يجب علينا وما يستحب وأن نعلم أن الزواج تغير أساسي في الحياة وأننا انتقلنا من حال لحال آخر وكل فيه طاعة وخير لابد من استغلالها والتفاني فيها.

والأمر يحتاج جهاد وصبر ومصابرة، وكل طاعة شاقة تحتاج لهذا 

فلنبدأ بعبادة الاحتساب : 
احتسبي عملك في بيتك
احتسبي تدليلك لأولاد
احتسبي سمرك مع أولادك
احتسبي بسمتك في وجه زوجك

لا تتشكي! أنت تعاملي الله، لا العباد

أعلم وأقدر أن الأزواج أيضا يعانون مما تعاني منه الفتيات فهم أيضا قد حرموا من التربية على معاني الزواج وحقوق الزوجة ولكن ابدأ بنفسك وعامل ربك 

فإن الهدف الجنة لا الثمرة الأرضية من سعادة زائلة وحب زوج وغير ذلك...الخ

الهدف الجنة أبتسم في وجه زوجي لله لا ليبتسم في وجهي
أقدم لهم الطعام لا للمدح والشعور بالامتنان تجاهك ولكن لكي يرضي عني ربي
وأعلم أولادي كيف يبروني لكي أوجههم لطاعة الله لا لحظ نفسي 

وهل يحرم عليّ أن أتمنى هذا؟؟
لا لا يحرم هي حقوقك طبعا

ولكن دعونا نسمو ونتعامل مع رب العباد
دعونا نسمو عن التعامل مع (الطين) الذي خلق منه البشر
لنتعامل مع النور الذي أنزله الله في كتابه

هذه نصائح لك وليس لزوجك، للأخوات وليس للإخوة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ومضة

من أسوأ المشاكل التي تقابلنا حاليا كملتزمين أننا ندرس حقوق الزوج والزوجة للمطالبة بحقوقنا ، وندرس مادة الأخلاق الإسلامية لــ (نعلم) الناس كيف يتعاملون معنا ، ونأخذ دورات في علم النفس التربوي لـ (ننتقد) الآخرين السيئين الذين لا يتعاملون معنا على أسس نفسية سليمة ، وندرس كيف تربي ابنك لــ (نقد) تربية أبائنا وأمهاتنا لنا ....................الخ 

مشكلة كبيرة حقا

والأصل أن نقرأ الكلمة لنستفيد نحن أولا وأن نتعلم للتطبيق بأنفسنا أولا

والله أعلم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكن يا جدَّاتي الفضليات، 
> أما بعد:
>  اليوم تذكرت صفة من صفات جدَّتي رحمه الله و غفر لها :
> كان عندنا في البيت ما يشبه الخزانة الصغيرة تحت الدَرَج ، مخفية عن متناول اليد لا تزيد عن المتر المربع في مساحتها،
> كلَّما إشترت مؤونة الطعام للبيت تأخذ القليل مما إشترته و تضعه في تلك الخزانة، 
> وفي المرة الثانية عندما تشتري نفس المؤونة، تستبدل الذي وضعته بالجديد و تخرج القديم و تستعمله :
>  كالسكر و الزيت و الحبوب و غيرها، أي ماهو صالح للتخزين.
> وبهذا كان لدينا دائما إحتياط الطعام.
>  و كانت وهي تقوم بعملية التبديل تقول لا يعرف المرء ماذا سيكون غدا ، 
> ...


رحمها الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنها فسيح جنانه.. رجاحة عقل وحسن تدبير قلّ أن نحسنه في زماننا!
وقد قرأت مرة عن إحدى نساء السلف أنها جهزت ابنتها من حفنة واحدة تأخذها كل يوم من طحين البيت وظلت تدخرها وتبيع ما يتجمع عندها لتدخر النقود التي مكنتها من تزويج ابنتها وتجهيزيها يوم عرسها!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

نصائح قيمة, أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ.. أجبرتينا على المسامحة على التأخير..




> ومضة
> 
> من أسوأ المشاكل التي تقابلنا حاليا كملتزمين أننا ندرس حقوق الزوج والزوجة للمطالبة بحقوقنا ، وندرس مادة الأخلاق الإسلامية لــ (نعلم) الناس كيف يتعاملون معنا ، ونأخذ دورات في علم النفس التربوي لـ (ننتقد) الآخرين السيئين الذين لا يتعاملون معنا على أسس نفسية سليمة ، وندرس كيف تربي ابنك لــ (نقد) تربية أبائنا وأمهاتنا لنا ....................الخ 
> 
> مشكلة كبيرة حقا
> 
> والأصل أن نقرأ الكلمة لنستفيد نحن أولا وأن نتعلم للتطبيق بأنفسنا أولا
> 
> والله أعلم


بكل أسف جائتني رسالة قبل يومين من فتاة مقبلة على الزواج مفادها: "كيف أطالب بحقوقي مع الحفاظ على بيتي وزوجي, وكيف أعلمه ألا يهمل بيته"!!!!!!!!!

فقد أثرتِ بحق نقطة غاية في الأهمية, عسى الله أن ينفع بهذا الكلام زوجات أوشكن على هدم أعشاشهن بتلك الأفكار التي أقل ما توصف به "الأنانية"

استمري وفقكِ الله..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب: غفر الله لجدتيك ورحمهما رحمة واسعة وأسكنهما الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة..
> 
> آمين





> أُخيَّتي شُمَيْسَة رحم الله جدتيك و غفر لهما ...
> .





> آمين آمين آمين


اللهم آمين ، آمين آمين .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> حقيقة ما كبلني عن استكمال الموضوع هو أنني بدأته بأسلوب غير الذي كنت عزمت عليه!!
> 
> ولكن يحق لي بعد هذا التأخير أن أغير أسلوبي باعتبار أن الجدات لا عتب عليهن 
> 
> الآن نحن تحدثنا عن فتاة في ريعان الصبا تهفو نفسها بما فيها من قوة الشباب وحماسته أن تتزوج وتعزم على كذا وكذا وتفعل كذا كذا 
> 
> وهذا طيب ولعل الله يثيبنا على قدر نوايانا 
> 
> ولكن 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا ، لا فض فوك يا غالية ، استمتعت بما سطرتي ها هنا ، رجاحة فكر ونظرة بعيدة ، أدركت الآن أنك ... ( كلمة مكونة من ثلاثة حروف  :Smile:  أول حرف منها ( الجيم ) وآخر حرف منها ( تاء مربوطة )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بكل أسف جائتني رسالة قبل يومين من فتاة مقبلة على الزواج مفادها: "كيف أطالب بحقوقي مع الحفاظ على بيتي وزوجي, وكيف أعلمه ألا يهمل بيته"!!!!!!!!!
> 
> فقد أثرتِ بحق نقطة غاية في الأهمية, عسى الله أن ينفع بهذا الكلام زوجات أوشكن على هدم أعشاشهن بتلك الأفكار التي أقل ما توصف به "الأنانية"
> 
> استمري وفقكِ الله..


أختي التوحيد 

لا أستطيع أن أصفها بالأنانية هي في النهاية تطالب بحقوقها، ولكن أستطيع أن أصفها بأنها أرادت المفضول لا الفاضل، وأنها لم تسمُ بنظرتها بما يكفي 

مثلنا جميعا وأنا أولهم : ))



> جزاك الله خيرا ، لا فض فوك يا غالية ، استمتعت بما سطرتي ها هنا ، رجاحة فكر ونظرة بعيدة ، أدركت الآن أنك ... ( كلمة مكونة من ثلاثة حروف  أول حرف منها ( الجيم ) وآخر حرف منها ( تاء مربوطة )




هكذا إذن!
ألم نتفق ألا تقال على ملأ؟؟؟؟ : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أختي التوحيد 
> 
> لا أستطيع أن أصفها بالأنانية هي في النهاية تطالب بحقوقها، ولكن أستطيع أن  أصفها بأنها أرادت المفضول لا الفاضل، وأنها لم تسمُ بنظرتها بما يكفي 
> 
> مثلنا جميعا وأنا أولهم : ))


أقول ذلك بناء على بقية ما تضمنته الرسالة, والأنانية لا تعني ذلك القدر العظيم من الشر النفسي الذي تُوحي به الكلمة! 
وقد تكون هناك من الظروف التي نشأت فيها الفتاة أو الإنسان بشكل عام ساعدت على تنمية هذه الصفة أو العكس.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أقول ذلك بناء على بقية ما تضمنته الرسالة, والأنانية لا تعني ذلك القدر العظيم من الشر النفسي الذي تُوحي به الكلمة! 
> وقد تكون هناك من الظروف التي نشأت فيها الفتاة أو الإنسان بشكل عام ساعدت على تنمية هذه الصفة أو العكس.


صحيح والله ، هناك صفات تكتسبها الفتاة من أسرتها ، من محيطها ، من تربيتها ، من المواقف التي مرت بها ... والأنانية ليس شرطا أن تكون شرا كله ، مثلها مثل الغيرة ، وغير ذلك كثير ... انا شخصيا يحدث لي أحيانا أريد شيءا ما لي فقط ، أو أشياء لي فقط أسيطر عليها كما أريد ، ثم أنتبه أنني أنانية ، لكن والله ليس من باب انني لا اريد الخير للغير ، أو أن ألحق الأذى بالغير ... إذن إنما إنما تؤطر بظروف معينة وأحداث معينة ، والله المستعان .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.
أردت اليوم أن أقول لَكُنَّ كلامًا كان يروق لي كثيرا من جدتي رحمها الله ومازالت أمي تقوله لنا.

قبل أن تأكلوا الطعام عَسِّليه وكي تَحُطِيلُوا الأكل ضَيِّفِيه.
= تعسيل الطعام يعني الكلام الحلو الذي يفتح الشهية للأكل، و أيضا حسن الضيافة في المائدة.
وقبل ما تَسَّأْلِيه رَطْبِيه وبعد ما يَعْطِيك أشُّكرِيه.
= يعني هيئي الجو بالأسباب المقنعة و الكلام اللين ثم لا تنسي الشكر بعد أن تأخذي فذاك من حسن الأدب.
وقبل ما تَرَّبْطِيه رضِّيه وبعد ما تَرَبْطِيه زَيِّرِيه .
= الربط هنا يُقصد به الأولاد و الرضا يعني كامل الواجبات الزوجية ، زَيِّريه يعني أَحكمي الرِبَاط لأن له أبناء و مسؤوليات تعطيكِ عنده أهمية و تكون كلمتك مسموعة.
و ألُّطفي وحني عليه ، ذاك زوجك و أب ولادك وقرة عينك وحبّه لا تفرطي فيه.
يجب أن تضع كل واحدة فينا نُصب عينيها هذه الكلمات فزوجك هو الأهم في حياتك الأسرية - في إطار الأسرة- ولا تجعلي حنانك وعطفك ينحى منحى آخر كالأولاد و الأهل فينقص ذلك من نصيبه فيه و إجتهدي ليكون له القدر الأكبر من الحب و الإهتمام فهو لباس لكي و كلنا نُحب لباسنا و نجتهد في الحذر عليه و المحافظة على جماله و أناقته ، 

ولا تجعلي المشاكل أو ظروف المعيشة معيار التعامل مع زوجك في حياتك، 
بل هي لحظات توجب التمعن فيها لحل مُعضلاتها أو الصبر عليها أو غض الطرف عنها. 
البعض منَّا تجعل طريقة تعامل الزوج مع المشاكل معيار في التعامل معه ، وهذا خطأ . 
الصح أن أُعطي كل شيء حقه ، ولا أجرّ الموجب بالسالب. 
والله أعلم.

إن شاء الله أكون وصِّلت الفكرة.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> إن شاء الله أكون وصِّلت الفكرة.


 تمام عليك أختي الغالية .
وصلت الفكرة  ...
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وفيكِ بارك الله ، وفقكِ الله لما يحبه ويرضى.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ألاحظ أن أختنا أم يوسف العربي مترجمة ممتازة : ))

وحافظة أيضا لنصائح الجدات : ))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

الحمد لله ،

----------


## ام اسحاق

جزاكم الله خيرا وثبت على المنهج الحق خطاكم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> قبل أن تأكلوا الطعام عَسِّليه وكي تَحُطِيلُوا الأكل ضَيِّفِيه.
> = تعسيل الطعام يعني الكلام الحلو الذي يفتح الشهية للأكل، و أيضا حسن الضيافة في المائدة.
> .


سبحان الله!
ما أجمل أن تضع الزوجات هاتين النصيحتين نصب أعينهن!
وكم من مائدة عامرة أتقنت الزوجة إعدادها وأحسنت ترتيبها وتفننت في طبخها ثم تجلس أمام زوجها بوجه عابس يقضي على ما كان يشعر الزوج من شهية للطعام ويذهب بها كل مذهب!
وكم من مائدة متواضعة قد لا تحمل إلا صنفًا واحدًا ولكن ابتسامة الزوجة ومرحها وتلطفها وحسن ضيافتها تجعل من جلسة الطعام أجمل وأمتع الأوقات.. وفي الحقيقة لا تستطيع ذلك الكثير من الزوجات.




> وقبل ما تَسَّأْلِيه رَطْبِيه وبعد ما يَعْطِيك أشُّكرِيه.
> = يعني هيئي الجو بالأسباب المقنعة و الكلام اللين ثم لا تنسي الشكر بعد أن تأخذي فذاك من حسن الأدب


في الحقيقة تقع بعض الزوجات هنا في فخ الحقوق, فحتى وإن كان من حقها على زوجها أن يفعل لها كذا وكذا, فإن ما تسلكه من طرق في عرض طلبها على زوجها قد تحمله على الرفض أحيانا, وقد سمعت عن قصة مؤلمة لزوجة أعانت زوجها على تأخير الصلاة المفروضة حتى خرج وقتها.. بعد أن طلبت منه أن يتوضأ ويذهب إلى المسجد, فلما أبطأ الزوج في القيام نهرته بقسوة وقالت له: فرق كبير بينك وبين فلان لا يترك صلاة في المسجد ولا يفعل... وهنا استشاط زوجها غضبًا وحلف ألا يصلي هذه الفريضة!!!
لا شك في خطأ الزوج وظلمه لنفسه و... بصرف النظر عن هذا, لكنها بكلامها كانت عونًا للشيطان عليه
فترطيب الكلام وتخير المناسب منه له عظيم الأثر على نفسية الإنسان رجلا كان أو امرأة.

رحم الله جدتك وأسكنها فسيح جنانه, فما أروع نصائحها!

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> سبحان الله! 
>  رحم الله جدتك وأسكنها فسيح جنانه, فما أروع نصائحها!


آمين يا رب!

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,

هل من جديد جداتنا العزيزات؟؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم.
نحن ننتظر الجديد من جداتنا العزيزات ، ولحد الآن لم نرى شيئ؟ 
شو،، وينهم الجدات ، ليكونو خَتْيَرُو ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي التوحيد وأختي أم يوسف

أشعر بالذنب كلما رأيت الموضوع يرتفع وينيره اسم إحداكما  (ابتسامة محرجة)

ولكنه شعور طيب إن شاء الله وصحي : )) لا تبتأسن ولا تيأسن كذا يجب التعامل مع الجدات : بالأمل والتفاؤل : ))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> أختكِ أم يوسف العربي / جمعنا الله في جنة النعيم.
> 
> أشعر بالذنب كلما رأيت الموضوع يرتفع وينيره اسم إحداكما (ابتسامة محرجة)
> و لكم أفرح عندما أرى منكنَّ نصيحة جديدة أو تنبيه جديد، 
> فدائما أزور الموضوع عسى يكون جديد!!
> 
> ولكنه شعور طيب إن شاء الله وصحي : )) 
> يا أختي الطيبة، رزقنا الله و إياكِ  الصحة والعافية.
> لا تبتأسن ولا تيأسن كذا يجب التعامل مع الجدات : بالأمل والتفاؤل : ))
> كلنا أمل ، وننتظر إن شاء الله ، جدتي العزيزة ماذا ستأتي به بعد هذا الغياب !!!


يوركتِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ، جدتي العزيزة


لالا 
أنا أقول أما أنت فلا تقوليها : ))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

معذرة أختي في الله، أطال الله في عمرك و رزقك الله الذرية الصالحة 
و ترين ذريتهم الصالحة وتصبحين جدة إن شاء الله وتتذكرين كلام أختك أم يوسف العربي.  آمين يارب.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

تذكرت كلامًا كانت تقوله لي جدتي:
ألِي مَاهُو لِيكْ غِيرْ يْعَيِيكْ. 
بمعنى الذي ليس لكَ لن تنال منه إلّا التعب أي العَياء، 
و هدف هذه الجملة هو ترك ما لا يعنينا من عملٍ أو كلامٍ.
وأيضًا يُقالُ لمن تَعَلَّق بشخص يَعرِف أنه ليس من نصيبِه. 
وأيضا يُستَعمَلُ للنهي عن كثرة الإقتراض من الغير و إستعمال ما ليس ملكنا.
رحم الله جدّتي.
أختكم/ أم يوسف العربي.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> معذرة أختي في الله، أطال الله في عمرك و رزقك الله الذرية الصالحة 
> و ترين ذريتهم الصالحة وتصبحين جدة إن شاء الله وتتذكرين كلام أختك أم يوسف العربي.  آمين يارب.


آمين 
هكذا الكلام وإلا فلا : )





> تذكرت كلامًا كانت تقوله لي جدتي:
> ألِي مَاهُو لِيكْ غِيرْ يْعَيِيكْ. 
> بمعنى الذي ليس لكَ لن تنال منه إلّا التعب أي العَياء، 
> و هدف هذه الجملة هو ترك ما لا يعنينا من عملٍ أو كلامٍ.
> وأيضًا يُقالُ لمن تَعَلَّق بشخص يَعرِف أنه ليس من نصيبِه. 
> وأيضا يُستَعمَلُ للنهي عن كثرة الإقتراض من الغير و إستعمال ما ليس ملكنا.
> رحم الله جدّتي.
> أختكم/ أم يوسف العربي.


رحم الله جدتك يا أم يوسف ونفعنا وإياك بنصائحها

----------


## أم البشرى

بوركت أيتها الفاضلة على هذه الدرر القيمة 
قرأتها أكثر من مرة ولكني والحمد لله فهمتها أخيرا  :Smile:  :Smile: 
أجزل الله لك العطاء و تقبل منك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
في حفظ الرحمن
معكم من المتابعين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بوركت أيتها الفاضلة على هذه الدرر القيمة 
> قرأتها أكثر من مرة ولكني والحمد لله فهمتها أخيرا 
> أجزل الله لك العطاء و تقبل منك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


آمين آمين 

أكيد قصدت بكلامك أختنا أم يوسف : ) فهي صاحبة الدرر ودررها تحتاج إعادة القراءة : ))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم،
آسفة على هذا ، فجدتي جزائرية مثلي  :Smile: ) ، لكن سأحاول مرة أخرى بشرح كلامي شرح وافي شافي، 
و شكرا على وصفها بالدرر، غير أنها مجرد خلاصات لتجارب عاشها من هم أكبر منَّا ، بارك الله فيكنَّ.

تذكرت مقولةً، إِلِي فَايْتَكْ بْلِيلَة فَايْتَكْ بحِيِلَة، أي من هو أكبر منك بيوم ، هو أكبر منك بتجربة يوم، وبحيلة يوم،
أتمنى أن تُفْهَم، و إذا رأيتنَّ أنَّ التكلم بهذه الطريقة أي لهجتنا الجزائرية، لا يُفهم ، وبذلك لن يكون فيه نفعٌ، 
 فأعتذر و سأتابع معكنَّ بالقراءة فقط ، ومعذرة،
فهذا ما بـجُعبَتي. حياكنَّ الله.  :Smile: )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم،
> آسفة على هذا ، فجدتي جزائرية مثلي ) ، لكن سأحاول مرة أخرى بشرح كلامي شرح وافي شافي، 
> و شكرا على وصفها بالدرر، غير أنها مجرد خلاصات لتجارب عاشها من هم أكبر منَّا ، بارك الله فيكنَّ.
> 
> تذكرت مقولةً، إِلِي فَايْتَكْ بْلِيلَة فَايْتَكْ بحِيِلَة، أي من هو أكبر منك بيوم ، هو أكبر منك بتجربة يوم، وبحيلة يوم،
> أتمنى أن تُفْهَم، و إذا رأيتنَّ أنَّ التكلم بهذه الطريقة أي لهجتنا الجزائرية، لا يُفهم ، وبذلك لن يكون فيه نفعٌ، 
>  فأعتذر و سأتابع معكنَّ بالقراءة فقط ، ومعذرة،
> فهذا ما بـجُعبَتي. حياكنَّ الله. )


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

رغم أني لا أحبذ الكتابة بغير العربية, لكن لا أخفي عليكِ أن وجدت في تلك النصائح بهذه اللهجة الجزائرية الرائقة التي تعطيها رونقًا خاصًا وبهاء يزينها, وجدتُ فيها جمالا من نوع خاص, وكأننا نستمع إلى النصائح من الجدة شخصيًا - رحمها الله - فأنا أفتح الموضوع وكلي لهفة وشوق لاستماع نصيحة جزائرية تحمل بين طياتها خبرة السنين وحكمة الأيام.. وتعلمنا معها لهجة محببة إلى النفوس..

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> رغم أني لا أحبذ الكتابة بغير العربية, لكن لا أخفي عليكِ أن وجدت في تلك النصائح بهذه اللهجة الجزائرية الرائقة التي تعطيها رونقًا خاصًا وبهاء يزينها, وجدتُ فيها جمالا من نوع خاص, وكأننا نستمع إلى النصائح من الجدة شخصيًا - رحمها الله - فأنا أفتح الموضوع وكلي لهفة وشوق لاستماع نصيحة جزائرية تحمل بين طياتها خبرة السنين وحكمة الأيام.. وتعلمنا معها لهجة محببة إلى النفوس..


بارك الله فيكِ على هذه الكلمات الجميلة، : )

كانت جدتي عندما يُعجبها عمل إحدانا ، تقولُ لنا: 
الله يـَجْعَلْ زَهْرَكْ خِيرْ مَنْ وَجْهَك، زهرك= حظك في الزواج. 
ويـَجْعَل عَمَلكِ وطِبَاعَكِ خِيرْ مَنْ زَهْرَك، عملك وطباعك= الخلق و المعاملة مع الناس.
وكَلَامكْ مَوْزُونْ يَثَقَّلْ لِسَانَكْ. موزون = من الميزان أي كلام مُنْتقى بعناية. و يثقّل يعني يُعطي الكلام وزن ثقيل أي يُصبح ذا فائدة وقيمة كبيرة. 
يهذا الدعاء كانت توصل لنا فكرة أن حُسن الخلق و حُسن معاملة الناس، هو زينة المرأة،
و أحسن من الإهتمام بالمظهر، فبهذا الكلام أكسَبتنا ثقة في النفس.

أتمنى أن تفهمنا لغتي : )

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم، شو !!! وين نصائح الجدات؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مستمتعات بنصائح الجدات الجزائريات : )

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أضحك الله سنك : )
لكن أريد أن أعرف نصائح جداتكن، و أتعلم منها.

بس ما أعطيتني رأيك في آخر ما كتبته، مفهوم ولا لسا مبهوم  : )

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

قالت لي جدَّتي/ 
إِيَّاكِ يا بُنَيَّتِي ..

الدَّار غُولَة/ 
شُبِّه البيت بالغُولة وهو مصطلح يُطلَق على إمرأة شريرة تأخذ ولا تشبع، 
ومِثالُه البيت ، فمهما إشترينا و اشترينا ، سنجد ما ينقص، 
لذا حَذَّرتنا جدَّاتنا من إتباع مطالب البيت إلَّا ما لزم وما هو ضروري. 

لازَمّلْها الفْحُولَة/ 
الفحولة مصطلح يُطلق عندنا على المرأة التي تحرص على أداء واجباتها مع الناس ،
يعني البيت يحتاج إلى إمرأة تقوم بكل واجباتها فيه و مع مَنْ فيه، 
ولا يكون كل هَمِّها المطالبة بحقوقها. 

ولازملها يَد مَلْمُومَة/ 
اليَدُ الملمومة يعني اليد التي تُحسِن التصرف و لا تعرف التبذير ، وهذا ما يحتاجه البيت،
التقليل من المصاريف و عدم إهدار المال فيما لا يفيد.

و عِيبْهَا جِيبْهَا،إذَا فَتْحَاتُو رَاهِي خْلَاتُو/ 
كانت تقول جدَّتي أنَّ عَيْب المرأة الجيب ويُقصد به جيب الرجل ،
أي مدخوله الشهري أو ما يجنيه من عمله، فإذا لم تكن المرأة ذكية في كيفية صرفه،
فسيكون مصير مصاريف البيت إنتهائها قبل إنتهاء الشهر .
هنا مصطلح "خلاتو" من كلمة الخُلُو أي إفراغ جيب الزوج على آخره، : ) 

المطبخ وما أدراك ما المطبخ، ذاك باب لبطن الراجل/ 
يُقال لنا دائمًا، أنَّ أقصر طريق لقلب الرجل بطنه، فما أدراك ما المطبخ.

بِيه تْجِيبِيه وبِيه تْهَرْبِيه/
يعني يجب على المرأة الحِرص على إعداد الطعام الجيد ،
"تجيبيه" أي بمهاراتك في الطبخ ستأتين به أي لن يستطيع الزوج الإستغناء عن طبخ زوجته،
وستكون مواعيده مع مطبخك في وقتها بالتحديد : )

الصالون يا ويحك منه، ذاك ضُرَّه، 
قِيلَت هذه العبارة بإضافة "وَيْحَكِ منه" للتخويف ، و بيان أهمية أن يكون الصالون مرتبًا 
وفي أجمل صورة ودائم النظافة، لأنه صدر البيت وقلبه، وهو يَعكِس صورة البيت ، 
فإن كان مرتبًا، فالزوجة مرتبة ، وإن كان العكس ، 
أتى لها بزوجة ثانية "ضُرَّه" تُعِينها على ترتيبه. : ) 

إمَّا يُفَْرِحُه، وإلا يُكَرِّهُه ، وإمَّا يَخْلَعه و يُهَرِّبُه/ 
أي إما الصالون يُفرِحه و يُحبِّبُه في بيته، وإما يدفعه لكره البيت،
وإما يخلع أي يهلع و يهرب من بيته، ويا ترى على فين!!!

و بالاكي شعرك و زينك/ 
"بالاكي" بمعنى تَفَادَي أي إحذري من أن تستهيني بجمال شَعرك، فهو تاج المرأة،
وجماله يزيدها بهاءًا، "زينك" يعني جمالك و نظافتك وحسن ترتيبك لملابِسك.

ذاك سلاحك، وذاك فلاحك/
أي في رأي جدَّاتنا أنه سلاح للمرأة جمالها تستعمله عند الحاجة، 
و قد يكون سبب في فلاحك أي الفوز بما تريدين عند زوجك.

إذا خَلِّيتِيه، راه يوم هَلَاكك/
و إذا "خليتيه" أي تركتِ الإعتناء به ، ولم تحذري فذاك يوم تهلكين فيه، 
وهذا في رأي الجدَّات، وليس رأيِي ، فمن إتقى الله في زوجته ، لن يتركها من أجل جمالها. 

يروح يتزوج بأخرى و تم خَلَاصك، يا نَدَامْتَك/ 
هناك قصص كثيرة ترويها لنا جدَّتنا عن نساء كانت نهاية زواجها ، 
بسب إهمالها لنفسها وعدم الإعتناء بمظهرها، والله أعلم، 

أتمنى أن تُعجِبكنَّ نصائح جدَّتي.
أختكم / أمّ يوسف العربي.

----------


## مروة عاشور

لله در جداتنا الجزائريات

كم أشعرونا بتقصيرنا!

هل من مزيد - أختنا أم يوسف؟

عسى أن تنهض الجدات المصريات وتتشجع .. 

وأما عن جدّتاي فكل واحدة من قارة : ) لهذا تشعبت وتفرقت نصائحهن فلا أكاد أذكر منها شيئًا..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> عسى أن تنهض الجدات المصريات وتتشجع ..


نهاقيا : ))

تعرفي قصتها وكيف ننطقها؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

كنت بالخارج فوقعت بأذني قول إحداهن :
*************
شاوالا ، هاديك ... عاجبا روحها وتزيد تعيب ها حاي ( عيب ويعيب وخيال ويشيب )
**********
فقلت لما أرجع للبيت أدخل لمنتدى الجدات وأضعه ... يا سلام وأخيرا شاركت معكن  :Smile: 


الشرح : الواحد منا عليه أن ينشغل بعيوبه قبل أن يتلمس عيوب الآخرين ، فلربما كان أكثر منهم بعيوبه ، اللهم استر عيوبنا كلها .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> كنت بالخارج فوقعت بأذني قول إحداهن :
> 
> *************
> شاوالا ، هاديك ... عاجبا روحها وتزيد تعيب ها حاي ( عيب ويعيب وخيال ويشيب )
> **********
> فقلت لما أرجع للبيت أدخل لمنتدى الجدات وأضعه ... يا سلام وأخيرا شاركت معكن  
> 
> 
> الشرح : الواحد منا عليه أن ينشغل بعيوبه قبل أن يتلمس عيوب الآخرين ، فلربما كان أكثر منهم بعيوبه ، اللهم استر عيوبنا كلها .


صدقتِ،
لكن من سيفهم لغتنا يا أختي الكريمة، هلَّا شرحتِ كلماتك ، فنحن كلماتنا مشفرة : )

بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> صدقتِ،
> لكن من سيفهم لغتنا يا أختي الكريمة، هلَّا شرحتِ كلماتك ، فنحن كلماتنا مشفرة : )
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ


 شرحتها أختي ، في آخر المشاركة ، أم تحتاج لشرح آخر  :Smile:

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> شاوالا = ، 
> هاديك ... =
> عاجبا روحها =
> وتزيد تعيب =
>  ها حاي =
>  ( عيب ويعيب =
> وخيال ويشيب ) =


: ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الشرح : الواحد منا عليه أن ينشغل بعيوبه قبل أن يتلمس عيوب الآخرين ، فلربما كان أكثر منهم بعيوبه ، اللهم استر عيوبنا كلها .





> : ))


شرحت المفيد ، في أسفل الموضوع عزيزتي  معنى المثل  :Smile:  ( بزاف ، ولا خص كلمة كلمة حرف حرف ، زنقة زنقة  :Smile:  )

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> شرحت المفيد ، في أسفل الموضوع عزيزتي معنى المثل  ( بزاف ، ولا خص كلمة كلمة حرف حرف ، زنقة زنقة  )


على كلِّ حال ، معذرة على الداخلة ، لكن لا أحب أن أكتب كلاما يبقى غير مفهوم،
وربما لست على حق، لكن لا بأس عليك وبارك فيك على نصيحتك،
أعاننا الله على لَجْمِ ألسنتنا.
وإن سمحت لي : 

شَاوَالَا = شا هذا، يعني ما هذا ؟ وهي للتساؤل.
هَادِيك ... = هذه
عَاجْبَا رُوحْهَا = تُعجِبُها روحها أي نفسها.
وتْزِيدْ تْعِيبْ = أي تتكلم عن عيوب الناس 
هَا حِايْ = بمعنى .. يا وَيْلِي !!
( عيب ويعيب وخيال ويشيب ) 
آسفة إن تدخلت  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> آسفة إن تدخلت


ألاّ ، مانبغيش تقولي هاكا ، رانا خواتات عند ربي ، وانا ما نزعفش منك كاع ، ما فيها والو ، ربي يحفظك بت بلادي  :Smile: 
+
هاديك = تلك وليس هذه  :Smile:  هذه = هادي )
شاوالا = ماذا وليس ماهذا  :Smile:  ( ماهذا = شاوالا هادا ) 
اعرف لهجتنا الوهرانية صعبة حتى على اخواننا بالمدن المجاورة وحتى نطقها ...لأنه من تحدث الوهرانية عرف فورا أنه وهراني

وفي انتظار نصائحك الجميلة ، بارك الله فيك ورزقك ما تتمنين أختاه العزيزة .

أنا مستمتعة معكن  :Smile: 
.....

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *************
> شاوالا ، هاديك ... عاجبا روحها وتزيد تعيب ها حاي ( عيب ويعيب وخيال ويشيب )
> **********


جميل 

ولا تقلقي أم يوسف أنا فهمت اللغة الوهرانية : ))

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> جميل ، جمَّلك الله بالإيمان
> 
> ولا تقلقي أم يوسف أنا فهمت اللغة الوهرانية : ))  ،
>  لا يفهمها إلَّا أهلها ، فكيف فهمتها، أنا عاصمية ولم أفهمها جيِّدا : ))





> ألاّ ، مانبغيش تقولي هاكا ، رانا خواتات عند ربي ، وانا ما نزعفش منك كاع ، ما فيها والو ، ربي يحفظك بت بلادي


حفظك الله وستركِ ، سُررتُ بردِّك، أحبُكم في الله.

لا تنسو لُبَّ الموضوع وهدفه، فهو النصائح الهدَّافه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لا يفهمها إلَّا أهلها ، فكيف فهمتها، أنا عاصمية ولم أفهمها جيِّدا : ))


ما حد قالك من قبل أن المصريين دهنوا الهوا دوكو؟ : ) 
فهمتها بالفهلوة كدة...مادامت مكتوبة أعرف أترجم

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> ما حد قالك من قبل أن المصريين دهنوا الهوا دوكو؟ : ) 
> فهمتها بالفهلوة كدة...مادامت مكتوبة أعرف أترجم


و أنا فهمت حاجه يا ختي...!!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

دهنوا الهوا دوكو = لونوا الهواء بطلاء السيارات : ))

الفهلوة = استنتاج غير علمي يعتمد على الحدث والتخمين : ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أحبُكم في الله.
> 
> .


 أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه أخيتي .

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

بارك الله فيكن جداتى والله نصائح حلوه مره مسويه نفسى صغيره 
شكلك مصرية يا ساره صح؟
والا ايه اخبار الدوكو

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!

نستفيد مع نصائح الجدّات تعلم اللهجات.. شيء رائع بحق

شكرًا أم يوسف على توضيح الشاوالا, وشكرًا سارة على توضيح الدوكو 
وشكرًا للكريمة شميسة على نصائحها الرائقة..

لا حرمنا الله طَلّتكن العذبة أخواتي الفضليات..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> بارك الله فيكن جداتى والله نصائح حلوه مره مسويه نفسى صغيره 
> شكلك مصرية يا ساره صح؟
> والا ايه اخبار الدوكو



وفيك بارك أختي هو فعلا (شكلي مصرية) وهو فيه حد دهن الهوا دوكو تاني؟

وعشان نسعد أختنا التوحيد نشرح برضه معنى (مرة) = جدا 

وهي لهجة سعودية مش مصرية : ))




> وشكرًا سارة على توضيح الدوكو


ونسيتي الفهلوة وتعريفها العلمي : )) 

يعني يا جماعة من همس الجدات برضه التعريف باللغات واللهجات

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما شاء الله!
> 
> نستفيد مع نصائح الجدّات تعلم اللهجات.. شيء رائع بحق
> 
> شكرًا أم يوسف على توضيح الشاوالا, وشكرًا سارة على توضيح الدوكو 
> وشكرًا للكريمة شميسة على نصائحها الرائقة..
> 
> لا حرمنا الله طَلّتكن العذبة أخواتي الفضليات..


 
أقسم بالله العلي العظيم أنك رسمتي البسمة على وجهي في عز الألم بـ ( ألف ولام التعريف على الكلمة  :Smile:  ) أضحك الله سنك ، ولا حرمك الأجر .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

> أقسم بالله العلي العظيم أنك رسمتي البسمة على وجهي في عز الألم بـ ( ألف ولام التعريف على الكلمة  ) أضحك الله سنك ، ولا حرمك الأجر .


خيرًا !!!!!  إن شاء الله ، أزال الله همَّكِ ، وفرَّج كربكِ.

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

> أقسم بالله العلي العظيم أنك رسمتي البسمة على وجهي في عز الألم بـ ( ألف ولام التعريف على الكلمة  ) أضحك الله سنك ، ولا حرمك الأجر .


خيرا اختى ما بك يا غاليه؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لن تخبركن : )) 

ستخبرني أنا وحدي على البريد

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكن الله خيرا 
كلمات ونصائح رائعة فيها من الفوائد الكثير. 
وتدخل إلى القلب السرور.
بارك الله فيكن.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أنرت الصفحة بوجودك يا أم عبد الرحمن : )

شاركينا إذن في همسات الجدات

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكنَّ ،   وييييييييين الجدَّات  !!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جهازهن معطل : ))

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

دور الجدة ( في خاطر سارة )
قالت جدة من الجدات ...
 المندبا كبيرة ولْميت فار  :Smile: 
ألمعاوْنا تغلب أسْبع  :Smile: 
كثير لصْحاب يقعد بلا صاحب  :Smile: 
جا يكحلْها عْماها  :Smile: 
انا نقولك سيدي ونْت فهم قدرك  :Smile: 
*
*
*
الترجمة  ... يتبع ...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم
منتظرين الترجمة، يا جدَّتي....

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم
> منتظرين الترجمة، يا جدَّتي....


( جدة ؟ !  :Smile:  صحا ، عقلي فيها على جدة يا بنت بلادي )
ثم تعالي هنا ، وما ذا في الجدة ؟ جدة يعني ( جد وابن وحفيد ) وهذا شيء جميل أليس كذلك ...
طيب إليك معلومة : الجدة عندنا لها الكثير من التسميات منها : جدتي ، ميما ، نانا ، دادا . )  
 







> دور الجدة ( في خاطر سارة )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قالت جدة من الجدات ...
> المندبا كبيرة ولْميت فار 
> رد الفعل قوي جدا مع أن الأمر ما يستاهل ...
> ...


انتهى دور الجدة سأعود لمكاني المفضل ... مكتبة المجلس ...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

ما تزعفيش [ لا تغضبي ]، كيما قالوا ناس زمان [ كما قِيل قديما ] :
 نكون لالَّه [ جدتي بالجزائري ]  وما نكون عَلَّه [ العلة الموجودة بلا فائدة ]،
 و يا سَعْد أمَّانِي [ جدتي بالجزائري مصطلح آخر] قَاعْدَه [ جالسة ] خِيْر مَنْ المَهَنِي [ إلذي ليس له شغل غير الجلوس ]،
 ويا حْلِيلْ [ يا عونها ، أي كان الله في عونها، بالقياس ]  جَدَّه [ جدتي ]  وَاشْ يَقَدْهَا [ على ماذا ستقدر وتقدر، بالقياس ] .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما تزعفيش [ لا تغضبي ]، كيما قالوا ناس زمان [ كما قِيل قديما ] :
> نكون لالَّه [ جدتي بالجزائري ] وما نكون عَلَّه [ العلة الموجودة بلا فائدة ]،
> و يا سَعْد أمَّانِي [ جدتي بالجزائري مصطلح آخر] قَاعْدَه [ جالسة ] خِيْر مَنْ المَهَنِي [ إلذي ليس له شغل غير الجلوس ]،
> ويا حْلِيلْ [ يا عونها ، أي كان الله في عونها، بالقياس ] جَدَّه [ جدتي ] وَاشْ يَقَدْهَا [ على ماذا ستقدر وتقدر، بالقياس ] .


جمييييييييييييي  يييل ، بارك الله فيك ، وشكرا على المعلومة  ... والله نسيت ( ماني ) وتعددت التسميات والمعنى واحد جدة جدة جدة  :Smile:

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وفيك وبكِ بارك الله ، أختي 
أعانكِ الله ووفقكِ لما يُحبه ويرضى.
السلام عليكم.

----------


## حكمة

أجدني دائما بالقرب من الجدات أستمتع لحديثهن ويطربني همسهن .. 
بيني وبينهن محبة متبادلة : ) 
أحب أسمع لهن ،، وهن يحبن انصاتي لهن !! ()
غفر الله لنا ولهن .. اللهم آمين
،.×
وكـــ عادتي ؛ مستمعة ، مستمتعة لحديثكن بارك الله فيكن ...

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم
أين الجدَّات ، اشتقنا لحديثهنَّ !
أمْ أُقفِل الموضوع !!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا ما أقفل فتح الله لنا ولك أبواب الجنة

ستعود الجدات قريبا في ثوب قشيب مزركش  : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ستعود الجدات قريبا في ثوب قشيب مزركش  : ))


ما شاء الله!
قشيب ومزركش؟
في انتظارهن على شوق.. لا حرمنا الله طلتهن.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

موضوع جميل ورائع 
وعلى فكرة أخواتي الغالية انا بعرف الشئ القليل من اللهجة الجزائرية ( كانت صديقتي بل وأختي لانها غالية على قلبي من الجزائر ولكن كانت تتكلم بلهجتي ولم تتكلم بلهجتها لذلك لم أتعلمها منها إلا القليل القليل )ولكن اللهجة المغربية بعرفها جيداً لأني قد عشت مع أهل المغرب قراب ثمانِ سنين 
جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية سارة بنت محمد

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> موضوع جميل ورائع 
> وعلى فكرة أخواتي الغالية انا بعرف الشئ القليل من اللهجة الجزائرية ( كانت صديقتي بل وأختي لانها غالية على قلبي من الجزائر ولكن كانت تتكلم بلهجتي ولم تتكلم بلهجتها لذلك لم أتعلمها منها إلا القليل القليل )ولكن اللهجة المغربية بعرفها جيداً لأني قد عشت مع أهل المغرب قراب ثمانِ سنين 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية سارة بنت محمد


 أهلا بالحبيبة أم حمزة
يا ستي كلميني وأنا أكلمك جزائري : ))
هلا وغلا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أيه يا أختي التوحيد

ألا يجوز اجتماع قشيب ومزركش معا؟؟ (ابتسامة بريئة)

شميسة وأم حمزة ...لا أدري كأننا جالسين في ساحة واسعة وجاءت شميسة تسحب أم حمزة من يدها لتجلس بها في ركن لتثرثر معها بالجزائرية : ))

هكذا تخيلتنا

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية سارة 

أنا مقصرة مع جدتي منذ زمن لم أزورها

عندما قرأت الموضوع أشتقت لها كثيرا

لها زيارة قريبة بإذن الله 

وسوف تكون في أجرك

ربنا يسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## هدير

هذي الأنشودة أحبها كثيرا 
وأحفظها 
تفضلوا 
جدتي ياجدتي 

http://www.safeshare.tv/w/TCbMAnGnTf

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أيه يا أختي التوحيد
> 
> ألا يجوز اجتماع قشيب ومزركش معا؟؟ (ابتسامة بريئة)
> 
> شميسة وأم حمزة ...لا أدري كأننا جالسين في ساحة واسعة وجاءت شميسة تسحب أم حمزة من يدها لتجلس بها في ركن لتثرثر معها بالجزائرية : ))
> 
> هكذا تخيلتنا


أضحك الله سنك يا غالية 
الحبيبة شميسة تبرعت تعلمي اللهجة الجزائرية الله يكرمها ويبارك فيها بس لا حظت أنا أنَّ المتغربين الجزائريين لا يتكلمون بلهجتهم ولكن يتكلمون باللغة الفرنسية أكثر فما رأيكِ أختي شميسة ؟
وعندما جئت إلى فرنسا وجدت أغلب الأخوات المغربيات والجزائريات لا يتكلمون أبداً بلهجتهم وإنما باللغة الفرنسية ( طبعاً فيما بينهن ) وهذا مما أزعجني لأنه أصبح الولد منذ صغره لا يتكلم إلا الفرنسية ولا يعرف حرف واحد من العربية  والله المستعان

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> هذي الأنشودة أحبها كثيرا 
> وأحفظها 
> تفضلوا 
> جدتي ياجدتي 
> 
> http://www.safeshare.tv/w/tcbmangntf


 رااائعة جداً أختي الغالية هدير 
ورَحِمَ الله جدّتاي  وجميع جدَّات المسلمين

----------


## هدير

> رااائعة جداً أختي الغالية هدير 
> ورَحِمَ الله جدّتاي وجميع جدَّات المسلمين


بارك الله فيك




> ورَحِمَ الله جدّتاي وجميع جدَّات المسلمين


اللهم آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

ياليت شعري أين المزركش والقشيب؟!
وعدتنا.. ثم طال المغيب..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ياليت شعري أين المزركش والقشيب؟!
> وعدتنا.. ثم طال المغيب..


يا ربي
نسيت المزركش والقشيب!!
طيب وش أعمل إن كانت المشرفة تتوعدني إن لم أكمل ما فتحت من مواضيع أخرى ألا تجيب طلباتي (ابتسامة مسكينة)

----------


## هدير

يا لله يا أخواتي رفعتم الموضوع بالأمس فلم أتمالك نفسي فبكيت كثيرا ونمت عليه 
لقد قرأت كلامي الذي كتبته في العام الماضي 



> بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية سارة 
> 
> أنا مقصرة مع جدتي منذ زمن لم أزورها
> 
> عندما قرأت الموضوع أشتقت لها كثيرا
> 
> لها زيارة قريبة بإذن الله 
> 
> وسوف تكون في أجرك
> ...


توفيت جدتي قبل أسبوعين يا رب ترحمها وتغفر لها 
والله يا أخواتي أعرف إن الموت حق وإنه واقع بنا لا محالة وإنها ذهبت إلى من هو أرحم منا 
وما أبكاني إلا إني أنحرمت الآن من دعواتها الصادقة التي تخرج من قلبها الطاهر
كانت دائما توصيني بثلاثة أمور :
الصلاة في وقتها ، بر الوالدين ، الاجتهاد في الدراسة حتى أكون أفضل البنات .
جدتي و يا أمي الكبيرة و يا أم أمي الحبيبة 
اشتقت إليك كثيرا

----------


## لجين الندى

> يا لله يا أخواتي رفعتم الموضوع بالأمس فلم أتمالك نفسي فبكيت كثيرا ونمت عليه 
> لقد قرأت كلامي الذي كتبته في العام الماضي 
> 
> 
> توفيت جدتي قبل أسبوعين يا رب ترحمها وتغفر لها 
> والله يا أخواتي أعرف إن الموت حق وإنه واقع بنا لا محالة وإنها ذهبت إلى من هو أرحم منا 
> وما أبكاني إلا إني أنحرمت الآن من دعواتها الصادقة التي تخرج من قلبها الطاهر
> كانت دائما توصيني بثلاثة أمور :
> الصلاة في وقتها ، بر الوالدين ، الاجتهاد في الدراسة حتى أكون أفضل البنات .
> ...


إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون
رحمها الله .. وغفر لها .. وأسكنها فسيح جناته
هذا حال الدنيا يا حبيبة إما أن تشهدي موت الأحبة وإما أن يشهدوا موتك
اصبري واحتسبي 
وكل ما عليك الآن هو كثرة الدعاء لها كما كانت تدعو لك ,, وكثرة الصدقة ..
وكذلك التمسك بفعل وصاياها ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يا لله يا أخواتي رفعتم الموضوع بالأمس فلم أتمالك نفسي فبكيت كثيرا ونمت عليه 
> لقد قرأت كلامي الذي كتبته في العام الماضي 
> 
> 
> توفيت جدتي قبل أسبوعين يا رب ترحمها وتغفر لها 
> والله يا أخواتي أعرف إن الموت حق وإنه واقع بنا لا محالة وإنها ذهبت إلى من هو أرحم منا 
> وما أبكاني إلا إني أنحرمت الآن من دعواتها الصادقة التي تخرج من قلبها الطاهر
> كانت دائما توصيني بثلاثة أمور :
> الصلاة في وقتها ، بر الوالدين ، الاجتهاد في الدراسة حتى أكون أفضل البنات .
> ...


رحمها الله تعالى ورفع درجاتها

أسأل الله أن يربط على قلوبكم وأن يأجركم في مصيبتكم ويخلف لكم خيرا منها

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يا لله يا أخواتي رفعتم الموضوع بالأمس فلم أتمالك نفسي فبكيت كثيرا ونمت عليه 
> لقد قرأت كلامي الذي كتبته في العام الماضي 
> 
> 
> توفيت جدتي قبل أسبوعين يا رب ترحمها وتغفر لها 
> والله يا أخواتي أعرف إن الموت حق وإنه واقع بنا لا محالة وإنها ذهبت إلى من هو أرحم منا 
> وما أبكاني إلا إني أنحرمت الآن من دعواتها الصادقة التي تخرج من قلبها الطاهر
> كانت دائما توصيني بثلاثة أمور :
> الصلاة في وقتها ، بر الوالدين ، الاجتهاد في الدراسة حتى أكون أفضل البنات .
> ...


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمها الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنها فسيح جناته, وربط على قلوبكم
اصبري واحتسبي هدير وتذكريها في دعائكِ, فمن أكثر ما ينفع الميت دعاء ولده له.

----------


## هدير

جزاكن الله عني أخواتي الحبيبات 
أحبكن في الله



هيا أختي سارة اكملي الموضوع 
هل من جديد عن الجدات ؟
يالله ما أجمل هذهِ الكلمة "الجدات "

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

طيب يا أخواتي المطالبات بعودة الجدات

نغير الطريقة

أنتِ تسألين ...والجدة تجيب ^_^

أما وعد المزركش والقشيب فقريبا في الأسواق في موضوع مستقل وعنوانه ...مفاجأة ^_^

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

شو رايك يا جدتي في المرأة تطبخ و راسها عريان !
وينك يا جدتي !!!
شو رايك في المرأة تتكلم و فمها بالأكل مليان !
شو رايك في الراجل ينام و يتصبح و يروح للعمل كسلان ! و شو رايك في هذا الجيل لهو و لعب و ماهو دريان ! 
وينك يا جدتي و فين ردك البيَّان !!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> شو رايك يا جدتي في المرأة تطبخ و راسها عريان !
> 
> لا بأس.... يجوز (ابتسامة)
> 
> وينك يا جدتي !!!
> جدتك مين يا أخت...أنا حفيدتك (ابتسامات)
> 
> شو رايك في المرأة تتكلم و فمها بالأكل مليان !
> عيب عيب...ما يصح ..شيء مقزز ^_^
> ...


ردي في وسط مشاركتك (ابتسامة)

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

شو رايك يا جدتي في المرأة تطبخ و راسها عريان !
لا بأس.... يجوز (ابتسامة)
لا ما يجوز البيت يبان على حواشيه و المرأة تبان في التحزيمة 
حواشي البيت هي أطرافه في و ما وراء الأبواب .... و التحزيمة هي كيفية لبس  المرأة عند قيامها بأعمالها المنزلية.

وينك يا جدتي !!!
جدتك مين يا أخت...أنا حفيدتك (ابتسامات)
بس أنا جدتي تحت القبر و كلامها حاضر ، 
ذهب السلف و تركوا لنا العبر...

شو رايك في المرأة تتكلم و فمها بالأكل مليان !
عيب عيب...ما يصح ..شيء مقزز ^_^
تلك امرأة تحتاج إعادة تربية و إلا ستذهب لبيت أبيها باكية ... 
هيك قالت جدتي... المرأة الشاطرة فمها مزموم .
الفم المزموم ما تدخله ذبابة ... 

شو رايك في الراجل ينام و يتصبح و يروح للعمل كسلان ! 
مالنا والرجال؟؟! (ابتسامة) 
أنا مالي بالمرأة الكسلانة إلي مخليا راجلها كسلان ...
أليس وراء كل رجل عضيم امرأة ...
كوني عضيمة ليكون كل من في البيت عضيم...
هيك كانت جدتي عضيمة 

و شو رايك في هذا الجيل لهو و لعب و ماهو دريان !
جيل جميل ... الله يهديهم  :Smile: 
أبكي يا عيني على زمان إلي فات و عليك جمرة يا قلبي إلي لقيت غير الفتات ، ألحق فعايلك قبل ما يقولوا فلان مات.
يعني قبل ما يفوت الأوان لازم الإنسان يلحق نفسه و يستغفر ربه قبل أن تغرغر ... 

وينك يا جدتي و فين ردك البيَّان !!
جدتك راحت لجيل هو تحت التراب ، ترك مَنْ بعدَه في حسرة و غاب ... 
يا رب يا غفار أغفر لي ذنبي و ذنب كل من إليك أناب...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> شو رايك يا جدتي في المرأة تطبخ و راسها عريان !لا بأس.... يجوز (ابتسامة)
> لا ما يجوز البيت يبان على حواشيه و المرأة تبان في التحزيمة 
> حواشي البيت هي أطرافه في و ما وراء الأبواب .... و التحزيمة هي كيفية لبس المرأة عند قيامها بأعمالها المنزلية.


عاداتكم غيرنا
والطبخ عندنا = عمل الطعام
يعني في المطبخ ما يحتاج نغطي راسنا (ابتسامة)




> للرفع


رفع الله قدرك أم عليّ

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

رفع الله قدرك أم علي ...

هي مو قضية عادات يا سارة ، بل الأحوط للمرأة أن تغطي رأسها في المطبخ ، لكي لا تسقط أي شعرة في الطبخ ،
و أن تخصص ملابس يومية خاصة بالأعمال المنزلية ، لكي تغيرها عند اكمال الأعمال لتبقى دائما أنيقة  و نضيفة وخالية من رواح البيت و أعماله و طبخه و غيره ...
شو رايك؟؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رأي مصيب طويلبة علم جزائرية ..
هل يمكن طرح نصائح احدى الفتيات حديثة عهد بالزواج !!!!! ؟ ---> سؤال ..... - ابتسامه -

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بوركتِ أم علي ، نصيحتي:
لا تنامي أبدا قبل ما تسرحي شعرك ، و إياك و النوم قبل ما تحطي الباقي من الأكل في الثلاجة ...
أتلاحظين أني قلت نصيحتين مختلفتين في ظاهرهما بسيطتان و لكن لكل واحدة معاني كثيرة...
هذا ما قالت جدتي لأختي الكبرة حين كانت عروسة  ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نصيحة احدى الفتيات - ابتسامه -  :

ضعي بعض المكياج اليومي - كحل و أحمر الشفاه طبيعي اللون و كريم للبشرة - في حقيبه صغيرة - مقلمه - في الحمام !!!
وذلك عند الانتهاء من الوضوء وعند الانتهاء من الطبخ وعند الانتهاء من الاستحمام استخدمي المكياج البسيط -----> طريقة عمليه لمن كثرت أشغالها 
وذلك أنها تستخدم المكياج البسيط ، من أجل إذا نظر إليها زوجها أسرته بشكلها الانيق طوال اليوم على الرغم من الاشغال .

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

ما شاء الله فكرة جميلة ، يعطيك العافية 
مرحبا بنصائحك باين عليها مفيدة ... الجواب باين من عنوانه...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> رأي مصيب طويلبة علم جزائرية ..
> هل يمكن طرح نصائح احدى الفتيات حديثة عهد بالزواج !!!!! ؟ ---> سؤال ..... - ابتسامه -


بل هو مصيبة (ابتسامة)
بعضهن يفضلن الوقوف بكامل زينتها في المطبخ...خلو بيني وبين القدور فإذا سقط شعري فيه فبالهناء والشفاء!! (ابتسامة)




> بوركتِ أم علي ، نصيحتي:
> لا تنامي أبدا قبل ما تسرحي شعرك ، و إياك و النوم قبل ما تحطي الباقي من الأكل في الثلاجة ...
> أتلاحظين أني قلت نصيحتين مختلفتين في ظاهرهما بسيطتان و لكن لكل واحدة معاني كثيرة...
> هذا ما قالت جدتي لأختي الكبرة حين كانت عروسة  ... ابتسامة


جميل
أو تغطيها "ولو أن تعرضوا عليها شيئا" مع قلب القدور أو تغطيتها ولو كانت فارغة فهي من السنن المنسية




> نصيحة احدى الفتيات - ابتسامه -  :
> 
> ضعي بعض المكياج اليومي - كحل و أحمر الشفاه طبيعي اللون و كريم للبشرة - في حقيبه صغيرة - مقلمه - في الحمام !!!
> وذلك عند الانتهاء من الوضوء وعند الانتهاء من الطبخ وعند الانتهاء من الاستحمام استخدمي المكياج البسيط -----> طريقة عمليه لمن كثرت أشغالها 
> وذلك أنها تستخدم المكياج البسيط ، من أجل إذا نظر إليها زوجها أسرته بشكلها الانيق طوال اليوم على الرغم من الاشغال .


(ابتسامات)
جميل أحب الناس العملية 





> ما شاء الله فكرة جميلة ، يعطيك العافية 
> مرحبا بنصائحك باين عليها مفيدة ... الجواب باين من عنوانه...


سليني أنا عن أم عليّ ..مفيدة جدا ربي يبارك فيها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في الجميع 

هو مصيبه ---> كيف ذلك يا سارة - ابتسامه-
هي مصيبه --->  نعوذ بالله من المصائب

إذن نقول : رأي صائب ---> أليس كذلك ؟

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

بس يا ستي يا سارة ، لو وجد زوجي شعرة في الأكل راح يصير كل ما يشوف شعرك يتذكر إلي وجدها.... شو رايك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ما شاء الله فكرة جميلة ، يعطيك العافية 
> مرحبا بنصائحك باين عليها مفيدة ... الجواب باين من عنوانه...


بارك الله فيك ،، في هذا الرابط ما يفيد إن شاء الله 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....لم&highlight=

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي الغاليات .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاكن الله خيرا أخواتي في الله

----------

